# Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)



## hiddenx (16. Aug. 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

unlängst wurde mir vom Koi-Händler meines Vertrauens ein Mittel namens "BFK-Fadenalgenstop" empfohlen.
Fadenalgen sind bei mir nicht übermässig vorhanden, ich fische sie aber trotzdem regelmässig am Wochenende ab.
Da ich dachte, die Arbeit kann man sich ja vielleicht sparen wollte ich es mit dem "Wundermittel" mal probieren. Ich habe es an einer Seite des Teiches mal versucht.
Tatsächlich sind die Algen schon nach einer halben Stunde nach oben gestiegen und konnten einfach mit dem Kescher rausgefischt werden. Der Rand war 2 Tage später Fadenalgenfrei!
Das Mittel soll nicht nur nicht schädlich sein, sondern angeblich sogar den Sauerstoffgehalt erhöhen. (trotz des Abbaus der abgestorbenen Algen?  )
Den Fischen hat die Behandlung offensichtlich nicht geschadet.

Jetzt, 14 Tage später zeigen sich wieder erste Spuren von Fadenalgen und ich überlege die Wunderwaffe wieder einzusetzen.

Aber was ist das überhaupt? Kennt das Zeug jemand? Wie wirkt es? Schadet es wirklich nicht? Auch weniger widerstandsfähigen Lebewesen wie den Teichmuscheln?

Einen Versuch war es ja mal wert, wie gesagt, mein Händler schwort drauf, aber wenn ich es regelmässig einsetzen muss, würden mich ein paar mehr Infos schon interessieren.

Seltsam ist auch die Preisspanne. Ich habe 1kg für fast 40,-- gekauft, im Internet habe ich 1kg auch schon für unter 10,-- gesehen. Ist das dann das Selbe? Oder gibt es da verschiedene Mittel, die gleich heissen, in der Wirkung aber unterschiedlich gut sind?

Wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere seine Erfahrung und/oder sein Wissen über dieses Produkt mit mir teilen könnte.

Gruß
HiddenX


----------



## heiko_243 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Klingt nach Wasserstoffperoxid. Gibt das hier mal in der Suche ein, dann findest du schon einiges.
Nur soviel: Die Nährstoffe bleiben im Teich, d.h. das Mittel ersetzt allenfalls das Abfischen der Algen, löst aber nicht die Problematik des Nährstoffüberangebotes.
Die __ Muscheln zählen dabei zu den ersten die den Chemie-Einsatz übel nehmen.


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Hallo

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27937/?q=peroxid


Peroxid 

ätzend + Soda 


mfG


----------



## hiddenx (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Danke Karsten,

abgesehen davon, dass reden bzw. schreiben nicht so dein Ding zu sein scheint  hat mir dein geposteter Thread vermutlich weitergeholfen.
Das Zeug scheint also tatsächlich ungefährlich zu sein, wenn man die Algen gleich abfischt- so versteh ich das Fazit des Threats zumindest.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*



hiddenx schrieb:


> Danke Karsten,
> 
> abgesehen davon, dass reden bzw. schreiben nicht so dein Ding zu sein scheint  ..........



Stimmt   vor allem nicht immer das Gleiche 

deshalb benutzt man nach den ersten tausend Antworten schon mal einen Link auf´s ein ähnliches Thema  

_________________________________________________________

was an    ä t z e n d 







meinst Du ist ungefährlich  ?


_________________________________________________________

Soda =   ph-Wert Anhebung in Schwimmbädern ("Plus Granulat" ist meist Natriumcarbonat)

wenns passt ! 


mfG


----------



## hiddenx (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Naja, "Ätzend" ist ja immer eine Frage der Verdünnung. Meine Fische sind auf jeden Fall noch nicht skelettiert 

Was mich schon nachdenklicher stimmt, ist die PH-Wert Anhebung.
Das kann ich natürlich gar nicht gebrauchen. Du meinst der Wert steigt trotz häufiger Teilwasserwechsel?
Das müsste ich natürlich mal im Auge behalten...

Gruß
...


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Hallo Carsten,

streck mal deine Zunge in verd. Salzsäure oder in eine 10%ige Peroxid-Lösung. 
Du wirst den Unterschied zw. "ätzend" und "skelettiert" schnell merken.

Eine ähnlich empfindliche Schleimhaut haben übrigens auch Fische.

Aber es stimmt schon,Peroxid-Lösungen sind total ungefährlich,man kann sie gnadenlos in den Teich kippen,den Fischen ua. Teichbewohnern macht es nix aus,den Pflanzen auch nicht.
Nur die Algen zersetzt es.
Ein rundum super Algenvernichtungsmittel.
Jepp, und der Storch bringt die Kinder. 
BTW. 
warum willst/mußt du nach 14 Tagen diese "Wunderwaffe" schon wieder einsetzen ? 
so "Wunder" scheint die Waffe offentsichtlich nicht zu sein.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Hallo HiddenX,

und wenn Du mal versuchst, das Übel bei der Wurzel zu packen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Hallo

das Problem ist , dass Natriumpercarbonat als Granulat dargereicht wird

als Lösung verpufft ein Großteil der Wirkung 

eigentlich schüttest Du dann nur noch Na2CO3-Lauge in den Teich 

Sauerstoff ist entwichen und Rest ist H2O 


und wenn man es anwendet wie vorgeschrieben und auf die Fadenalgen streut 
kann man "Kolateralschäden" ........ nicht ausschließen 


mfG


----------



## hiddenx (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

Hallo Christine,



blumenelse schrieb:


> und wenn Du mal versuchst, das Übel bei der Wurzel zu packen?



mache ich gerade.
Um das Verhältnis Fisch zu Wasser zu verbessern, wird mein Teich gerade deutlich vergrößert. Der neue Teich wird auch bedeutend mehr bepflanzt werden. (siehe meinen zweiten Threat von heute: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28855)

Ich hoffe das hilft! 

@Eugen: "Wunderwaffe" war natürlich auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Dass ich dem Zeug eher skeptisch gegenüberstehe dürfte aus den Fragen meines ersten Postings abzulesen sein. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## StefanBO (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*



hiddenx schrieb:


> Das Zeug scheint also tatsächlich ungefährlich zu sein, wenn man die Algen gleich abfischt- so versteh ich das Fazit des Threats zumindest.


Mir ist auch nicht klar, wie du zu diesem Fazit kommst.
Wasserstoffperoxid


> starkes Bleich- und Desinfektionsmittel ... In hochkonzentrierter Form ist es sowohl als Einzel- als auch als Komponentenraketentreibstoff einsetzbar ... Wasserstoffperoxid wirkt stark ätzend ... Allgemein wirkt Wasserstoffperoxid zytotoxisch und durch seine starke Toxizität gegenüber vielen prokaryontischen Kleinstlebewesen desinfizierend ... Eine dreiprozentige Lösung Wasserstoffperoxid wird zur Desinfektion, auch im Haushaltsbereich, eingesetzt ...


Klar, es ist entsprechend verdünnt, und höhere Organismen überleben es ohne erkennbare Beeinträchtigungen.  Aber "ungefährlich"? Eventuell für ein reines Wasserloch nur mit Fischbesatz und Technik (UVC)?


----------



## elkop (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was ist "BKF-Fadenalgenstop" (Wundermittel?)*

ich hätt auch noch einen vorschlag: vielleicht bleicht das wasserstoffperoxyd die fadenalgen? oder macht blonde strähnchen rein


----------

